# Cutting Plexi-glass with a jigsaw- need advice please



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Over the weekend I bought a piece of plexi glass to fix over my aqua one tank. The tank has round corners and I thought that a jigsaw would be the easiest thing to use to cut the plexi glass. So I drew an outline of the tank on the plexi glass and did not peel off the plastic that it’s wrapped in. I noticed that using the jigsaw on the plexi glass seemed to have melted the either the plexi glass itself or the plastic and when I cut straight through the pieces never broke off.. so I took a hammer to the plexi to break off the pieces..and it was working good until I hit it to hard and it split down the middle… SO I bought a second piece and what I did this time was use a little water on the area where I was making the cut and the plexi was breaking and working great with smooth edges.. it fits on my tank nicely (will take pictures tonight) BUT now I have to make a small square for my case fan to fit in..but I’m scared that I might mess up and crack the plexi again.. 

Please someone help!!


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

I cut my plexi either on a table saw , miter saw , or with a router . then sand the edges smooth .


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

Scoring with a SHARP utility knife and then breaking along the line works well also. To cut a hole in the center use a small drill bit to start a pilot hole then work up slowly to a large enough pilot hole to get the jigsaw in. Make sure with the drill bits you don't push hard, just let it slowly drill thorugh or it might crack. It can also be helpful to drill half way through from one side and then flip the piece over and drill the rest of the way through from the back. Just remember to go SLOW, the drill bit can easily catch on the last bit of plexi and crack the whole piece. Good luck.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I got a jigsaw blade from Lowe's that was made for plastic that I used to cu 1/2" polycarbonate and it worked great. It doesn't have teeth, but is more like a coarse file.
Scott


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

*Jpg*-Thanks! What do you use to smooth out the edges? 

*Fishman*-I did buy a scoring knife while there and I used that like 50 times over the plexi and it just never seemed work.. so I went with the jigsaw, I think the plexi glass is about ¼” thick but I wouldn’t mind using the scoring knife? Am I using it wrong? Is there a certain way and tool I should try to tap out the square once I cut with the knife?

*Boombotty*- thanks this helps out a lot! That’s where I picked up the plexi and scoring knife. The one blade I used didn’t have teeth either..very very fine..but it might have been a low end blade..


----------



## flybuster (Feb 27, 2009)

ive had great luck latley with a copeing saw or hacksaw, if you buy some super fine hacksaw blades wrap the and with tape make a handel and it works preety good for tight places


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi

use a heavy duty razor knife. Score it 2 or 3 times. The trick is to score both sides in exactly the same spot and it will snap like glass. Good luck.

Glenn & Laura


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi

One other thing. It snaps a lot cleaner if you can get cold. Not a problem in Canada!

Glenn & Laura


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

I just use whatever I have sitting around for sandpaper . A router works best . A scoring knife works also but I find you have to score it alot and then snap it off on a straight right edge like a countertop or doorjam . A router table and router is best for working acrylic or plexi .


----------

